# Skin Problems for Active Golden



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Sorry no one has answered your question yet! I don't know if I'm the right person to answer it, but here are my thoughts. Many goldens have allergies which can cause itchy skin, or allergic reactions to certain weeds/plants. It kind of sounds like that could be the issue. In my experience as a groomer, most dogs with allergies...it doesn't just go away, its a lifelong task of managing it. I would look for a hypo-allergenic or oatmeal base shampoo. If its not skin allergies, it could just be that her skin is dried out from so many baths. Sine she has to have frequent baths, I would still use an oatmeal based or hypo-allergenic shamp, but also make sure to use a conditioner. The conditioner will help to restore moisture to the coat and skin. Dogs need the oils in their skin for healthy coat, and a good conditioner will help prevent the skin from drying out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Couple different things.... 

Make sure you are using a good quality shampoo... there's a lot of different threads on shampoo suggestions. One "go to" I have is Cowboy Magic (Rosewater shampoo). I wouldn't bother buying too many shampoos kept stocked on the shelf at petstores (though there are some good ones). 

Make sure she's not sitting around wet for too long. Make sure she's dry in a couple hours. 

Other issue that I was talking to somebody at a dog show about is that the type of water you have might not be that great for bathing dogs. The water at this show was really hard and I was commenting to the other person that my dog's coat looked dry after I blow dried him. I do have stuff that I use only on occasion (because it will kinda build up in the coat and might cause skin issues or dull coat), that puts moisture back into the coat. 

Other than that - keeping your dog clean is very important if jumping in ponds or whatnot. You can't really bathe them too much.


----------

